# Volvo Question



## mdj89 (Feb 22, 2009)

is volvo an american car our european car since ford owns volvo?


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

Chinese.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Volvo is a car Swedish company that was founded by Swedes and for the last few years was owned by Ford. They were recently sold to a Chinese company but they will continue to be manufactured in Sweden.

I can verify that this is accurate information. I attended the February meeting of MASCDACS (Madison Avenue Sports Car Driving and Chowder Society) today and met Doug Spec, President and CEO of Volvo Cars of North America, as he was the featured speaker.

CA


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

nowonder said:


> Chinese.


Welcome back.


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

volvo has been crappy since 1998 when they went to sh*t


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

geely has *not* bought volvo (yet):

http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...iss-feb-14-target-for-signing-volvo-deal.html

Feb. 9 (Bloomberg) -- Ford Motor Co. and Zhejiang Geely Holding Group Co. are unlikely to sign a deal on the sale of the U.S. automaker's Volvo unit by the start of the Lunar New Year on Feb. 14, said three people familiar with the negotiations.

Negotiations have snagged on financing and details in the signing documents, said one of the people, who asked not to be identified disclosing private talks. Ford Chief Financial Officer Lewis Booth did not come to London for a signing last weekend, as the parties hoped, and now is tied up preparing for Ford's Feb. 10 board of directors meeting, said another one of the people.

Both automakers still expect the deal to be signed by March 31 and completed by June 30, the people said. They had been aiming, though, for a fast-track signing by the Lunar New Year, a holiday in China, people familiar with the matter had said. Geely, based in Hangzhou, China, is expected to pay almost $2 billion for Volvo, which Ford acquired in 1999 for $6.5 billion, said the people.

For anyone/everyone that thinks Volvo's are crap--prove it. I'm thinking about buying one for the wife. Show me a safer, practical vehicle (not talking Hummer or Suburban).


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I remember the News on one episode of Top Gear, when Jeremy Clarkson started like this......

"Now, news from India. As we know, there's an indian car company over there, called Tata. And they've got a large car division and they've got a new car out. Here it is, it's called the Jaguar XJ.........."

I haven't actually driven a Volvo before, but the S60 does look interesting.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

edit:

just did the research myself:

http://www.examiner.com/x-2812-Road...safety-ratings-the-safest-cars-in-America-are

Every year the Insurance Institute of America publishes its list of the safest cars in America....The entire list of the safest cars in America is below:

Volvo XC60 (or maybe the XC90 if the 60 is too small). Neither of us have ever owned a Volvo (I've driven a few sedans, S40 and S60 as rentals, and that's about it).


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I remember the News on one episode of Top Gear, when Jeremy Clarkson started like this......
> 
> "Now, news from India. As we know, there's an indian car company over there, called Tata. And they've got a large car division and they've got a new car out. Here it is, it's called the Jaguar XJ.........."
> 
> I haven't actually driven a Volvo before, but the S60 does look interesting.


Jaguars are fantastic cars.

I like the XC90 V8 with the aero kit on it, they are fast, handle well, and look pretty good with all the black plastic painted.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Volvo just announced the new S60. Doesn't look bad, but it won't come in a manual transmission which is one reason I'll be sticking (get it??) with bmw.


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

I love Volvos. I've always longed for a V70 R wagon. Nothing like a quick Swedish sleeper. I'm planning on looking at the XC90 R-Design & XC60 next weekend as my X5 lease is up in December and frankly as nice as the new 5.0TT X5 looks, it's way too expensive.

V70 R

















XC90 R-Design









XC60 R-Design (Coming to the states soon). 

















Sorry, I've had a bit of a Volvo obsession lately.


----------



## croasdail (Apr 28, 2008)

I have had two volvos. I have a v70 r I use to commute to and from work in. Car has been a work horse but never gave better than 25 mpg. In 2000 bough a S80. It kept telling me to pull over, shut the car down, and restart. Kind of the old CTRL-ALT-Delete. Must have been running Windows for its software. Other then that, it was a very nice commuter car as well. Some small fit and finnish issues, but nothing major. And certainly much cheaper to maintain than my BMW. And I do love the look on the other guys face when he can't figure out why he can't pull away from some dude driving a wagon.


----------

